# Mit der Bologneserute am Kanal



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Schöner Bericht, danke!
Ein Kanälchen fehlt mir hier tatsächlich, auch wenn ich von ganz klein bis ganz groß Flüsse und Seen in Schlagweite habe


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2019)

Kanäle hab ich hier nicht aber ein kleines Flüsschen, welches ich öfter mit der Bolo besuche.
Gerade heute wieder:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-1439#post-4974371


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2019)

Und hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-1429#post-4973712


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2019)

Eiegntlich sehr oft. Ist halt die schönste Friedfischmethode!
Mit der langen Beringten hat man die Pose auch auf Entfernung noch gut unter Kontrolle und große Fische machen richtig Rabatz daran.


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. Oktober 2019)

Der Bericht erinnert mich an die Zeit als, heute verpönter, Wettkampfangler.
Auch wenn ick mich seit Jahrzehnten mehr der Kunstköderschleuderei verschrieben habe, nehme ick doch immernoch gerne die "lange Nudel" zur Hand.
Gerade jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit sind die Plötzen lecker und man fängt sie oft auch in Größen, die im Sommer seltener an den Haken gehen.





Highlight im Sommer, wenn der Planet richtig drückt, ist das abendliche Angeln im Kanal auf Karpfen mit der Bolo. Schön "altdeutsch" mit Pose, und Kartoffel oder Mais als Köder.





Auch wenn die Raubfischangelei überwiegt aber die Bolo-Angelei ist trotzdem immer wieder reizvoll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2019)

Genau Schlotti!

Ich angel damit auch auf Karpfen, Schleien, Karausche  usw. .


----------



## Bronni (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich fische auch überwiegend am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal mit der Bolo. Neben Grundeln gehen meistens Rotaugen an den Haken. In der Regel lasse ich den Köder über Grund schleifen (Maden/ Würmer) und bin damit erfolgreich. An guten Tagen kann man bei uns wirklich dicke Rotaugen fangen, über 40cm ist zwar seltener, aber über 30cm ist sehr häufig der Fall. Es macht einfach Spaß, gut kämpfende Fische mit der Bolo zu fangen, für mich immer die erste Wahl, vorausgesetzt der Wind spielt mit.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Oktober 2019)

Schöner Bericht und Bilder,danke  Jesco


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Oktober 2019)

Schöner Bericht, hat mir gut gefallen 
Ich Angel zwar nicht im Kanal, zuviel fahrerei und beim fischen im Rhein bleibt die Bolo auch fast immer Zuhause. 
Im Rhein ist mir die Futtermenge die ich einsetzen muss einfach viel zu hoch. 
Deshalb fische ich im Fließwasser fast ausschließlich mit der Feederrute. 
Dennoch muss ich eingestehen das fischen mit der Bolorute seinen ganz eigenen Reiz hat. 
Im Rhein vom Buhnenkopf aus mit der Bolo zu fischen hat seine eigene Faszination wenn die Pose schön in der Futterspur läuft und dann abtauchen,dann hat das was 
Da ich gestern eh zwei neue Stellen im Rhein fürs feedern gefunden habe reizt es mich es mal wieder mit der Pose zu versuchen bevor das Jahr zu ende geht .


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (14. November 2019)

Schön zu sehen, dass es hier noch einige Anhänger der Bolo-Angelei gibt. Das finde ich toll


----------



## TobBok (14. November 2019)

Die Bolo ist was feines. 
Grade wenn man am Kanal oder an nem Hafengelände stellen direkt von oben gezielt abfischen will, ist die Rute der Knaller.
Mit solch ähnlichen Ruten hab ich im Anschluss an meine Stippe das Posenangeln mit Rolle gelernt.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. November 2019)

In meinem Vereinssee macht das fischen mit der Bolorute auch richtig Laune.
Ich kann schön mit feststehender Pose fischen und das sehr schnell und effektiv.
Auch muss ich da Dank der Rolle keine Angst haben wenn mal ein Karpfen einsteigt.
Geil zu sehen wenn die 8m einen schönen Halbkreis macht.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. November 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> In meinem Vereinssee macht das fischen mit der Bolorute auch richtig Laune.
> Ich kann schön mit feststehender Pose fischen und das sehr schnell und effektiv.
> Auch muss ich da Dank der Rolle keine Angst haben wenn mal ein Karpfen einsteigt.
> Geil zu sehen wenn die 8m einen schönen Halbkreis macht.



Hi feederbrassen,

ja, Karpfen an der Bolo bringen echt Spaß. Hier durfte Rebecca in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einen Spiegler mit der Bolo-Rute drillen.

Grüße
Jesco


----------



## feederbrassen (21. November 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hi feederbrassen,
> 
> ja, Karpfen an der Bolo bringen echt Spaß. Hier durfte Rebecca in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einen Spiegler mit der Bolo-Rute drillen.
> 
> ...


Enorm was so eine Rute alles abfedert. 
Druck kann man zwar nicht ausüben aber die Fische rackern wie wild um gegen die Elastizität anzukommen.


----------

